# Wipers



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

A year or two ago I remember this site lighting up about wipers being stocked and caught in the scioto as well as other places. Maybe I missed the talk this year. I work alot and can't always find time to check the site. Anyone hear anything about them lately? I know we're coming up on the season for white bass and wipers pretty soon.


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

What is a wiper? Never heard of that.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

cfioritto said:


> What is a wiper? Never heard of that.


White bass Striper hybrid


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

They are stocked yearly in Oshay, and Griggs, and come springtime they run up the rivers. Last year I caught a bunch while fishing for Smallmouth in the spring, no monsters but man do they put up a fight. In late summer early fall I was catching them trolling crank baits in my kayak around griggs. I am told that there are some really big ones in their that guys catch w/ Chicken Livers , but i have never seen them. 

Here is a Pic of the biggest one I caught last Spring:


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Not slang for a striper/white bass hybrid? Learn something new every day...

Edit: Someone already pointed that out; my bad.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

They're in there. From what i've heard there's more of them in O'shay then Griggs (Reservoir). They seem to be sticking in the main lakes as opposed to washing over the Dam's into the spillways/rivers. That said me and my buddies have got into them several times fishing current/skinny water. They will bust you off in a heartbeat if your're not careful, especially the bigger ones. All mine have came on cranks, been talking to alot of the catfish guys and have yet to hear of one caught on Liver.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Also a quick side note, they taste really good.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I couldn't tell for certain the difference between a striper from a hybrid, or from a white bass, unless they were lined up side by side. I just don't run into them that often. Two years ago I caught a hefty WB in the upper Clearfork and a young striper in the Muskingum, but that's about it. I plan to hit Greenlawn for stripers this spring. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

So the way to tell is that the stripes on a hybrid are broken in places. I'm guessing they're smaller than stripers, too. This thread reminded me of the yellow bass I caught up near Marblehead when I was in middle school. For years it was my biggest catch. (I think it was either 21" or 22".) I'll try to locate the pic next time I'm in Mansfield. Not a lot of people gave heard of it, but it's up there. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

For me it's pretty obvious when you catch one, as the lines are *BOLD*, also they're noticeably "stocky" when compared to the scrawny profile of a white bass.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

A coworker of mine just returned from a guided trip for stripers on the Chesapeke (sp?) Bay and one of its main feeder rivers. Spent a lot of money but caught only dinks...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

If you want to catch big ones.... Head south to the big river


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

That definitely is NOT a dink.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Here's a REAL Chesapeake Striper or "Rockfish" as they call them out east. I lived and fished the Chesapeake for 15 years and caught some monster rockfish. These are the bigger cousins of the "wiper"...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

BBO Ohio said:


> If you want to catch big ones.... Head south to the big river


A buddy of mine has gotten a 1/2 dozen over 5lbs, bout 21-23", thick, healthy fish. Also know of a few 24"'s along with reports of numerous people being broken off upon hooking into monsters while trolling above O'shay.

This should be the year we start seeing numerous 17"+ fish, along with several year classes in the low-mid 20" range. Should start to hear alot of Scioto "Fish Stories" here soon, I.E. "SOMETHING BLASTED MY BAIT THEN SPOOLED ME!" - Those Wipers don't play around:B


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I've caught two of these that I know of in last 3-4 years. Both one year apart while fishing the crrek at deer creek during the white bass run. They weighed 4.5 lbs. each. And fought like crazy. Fun on light action with 4 lb. test line , I was wading at the time I caught both.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I know there is a picture somewhere on this forum from a couple years ago of a guy who caught a monster in the Olentangy right in downtown Cbus. must have been at least 30 inches.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I think the state record came from Deer Creek, can't remember the weight, I believe a woman caught it, I remember seeing a picture hanging in Frosties bait store when it was caught.


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

Govbarney said:


> I know there is a picture somewhere on this forum from a couple years ago of a guy who caught a monster in the Olentangy right in downtown Cbus. must have been at least 30 inches.


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=38179&d=1288128822


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

hoffman24 said:


> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=38179&d=1288128822


Thats the one, what a monster, shows what the Scioto can produce.

-Side note, that fish is not one of the (legally) stocked Wipers, it either somehow came up from the Ohio river, or (more likely) was Illegally stocked into the Scioto from a nearby golf course. At any rate note how healthy it is, every last one of the Wipers I've caught from the Scioto look just the same...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

No freaking way.. Wow.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Muskingum river last spring. 20-23inches


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Hope to get a fatty like that this year. I can only imagine what one that size would feel like. I caught a decent amount last year in the scioto but biggest was probably 16-17". Still felt like a freakin absolute monster. As everyone has been saying they are like a runaway train, a 12" will make you think you have a 20" class smallie at first.


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

When they start biting I'm heading south. It's amazing the size of the white lightnings that I caught down there


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

White lightning? Ohio River. Notice how the White Bass looks duller?


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I know I am hooked on trying to catch these amazing fish. If you are out catching white bass / wipers / stripers, you will know as soon as the fish hits if you are dealing with the white bass or a wiper/striper. They give an awesome fight, and from the ones I have caught go deep then out on their runs. I know Im hooked on trying to get a connected with another big one. The one in the picture below was just over 29" could of claimed it to be 40 if I held my arms out ......


----------

